# I need new idea's for Mother's day Brunch



## joan (Nov 11, 2000)

Hi everyone,

And Thanks in advance! I do a Brunch at a local Vineyard every year for Mother's day we have our regular stuff we can't do without (Omelets made to order, Crepe's Flambee'd at an action station and of course a variety of Belgian Waffles ie: Hazelnut, we also offer the standard fare (Bacon, Potato's etc..)
My dilemma is this, I need more bang for the buck, we have no gauranteed minimum head count, so it makes it tough to go all out because of my overhead (Chef's at action stations, food and all the equipment including cash registers are provided and set-up by me and my staff, the Vineyard provides the location, tables and chairs, we both share in the advertising.
Long story short: I need to keep cost down just in case no one shows :bounce: HA HA

I get a preliminary head count on the Monday before the event.
Thanks again!!
Joan


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Fondue stations can be good showie fillers. Either savory or sweet. 

For a sweet one .... use pound cakes (assorted flavors) combined with fruits, cookies marshmellows, etc... . I'd make a huge display of large skewered kabobs in conjuction with some large tropical leaves (for height and show). You can even cover a tray stand and lay your items out on that (for a large tray).

Fondue: any flavored ganche you like (you don't need to use expensive chocolate either).

Savory fondue: some sort of cheese fondue, lay out mini potatos, bread cubes, etc....

Other thoughts: a baked potato bar, a pasta station, large veggie baskets (artfully done),


----------



## chef2you (Mar 3, 2003)

We like to run with quiches or some savory meat and veggie filled breads. They both seem to go over pretty good. Another good seller for us are different types of indivigual filled tarts, whether it be a seafood, veggie, meat, or just a plain cheese tartlett.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Just wondering if anyone else is using chocolate fountain. Still pretty sucessful here but I'm thinking that some of you "been there done that"


----------



## joan (Nov 11, 2000)

Hi,
I think it would be great to use a Chocolate Fountain, however I don't know of anyone in my area that rents them, and I've priced them at close to 1200.00, I wouldn't have the opportunity to use it often enough to justify the cost.

Thanks for an excellent suggestion!

Joan


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Instead of the chocolate fountain, do a chocolate dipping pond surrounded by all sorts of fresh fruit and other goodies for dipping (as suggested above - fingers of pound cake, marshmellows on skewers) etc. You can use a round chafing dish and try to use some interesting shelf like display for the fruit etc. such as a piece of marble or slate raised up on glass bricks.

I have also done a smore station which needs some supervision but not a full time dedicated chef. You have a few cassette fuels around (after you use them for the omlette station) with marshmellows on skewers coming out of something interesting (I've used antique cookie jars or even stuck the skewers into a mellon or styrofoam covered with material or paper - use your imagination and you'll have a blast)

Have the clients toast their own marshmellows, have either small hershey bars or melted chocolate (use hershey wrappers as part of the garnish on the table) and of course graham crackers. What I found easest is to have stacks of cookies with some chocolate nestled nearby let everyone put their own together.

If you can dedicate a person to this station, have them dress in a scout or camping uniform. It creates a fun impression. 

You can also make this an old fashioned candy station - which is relatively cheap to assemble - get some candies like tootsie pops, mary janes, bazooka bubble gum, etc. (I often pick up what's available at a great 99 cents store and go for the nostalgic feel) and have them either in bowls or just scattered around the table. Use a black table cloth to make the colors of the candy pop. Also bake a giant pizza cookie. That is take about 3-4 flavors of dough, eg choc chip, oatmeal, chocolate chocolate, and shape into wedges and reassemble as one giant cookie score the top into "slices" and bake. Try to match it to a size of platter you already have. Props to use include antique toys such as an old Tonka firetruck, etc. Talk to a local antique dealer and make a deal to use non breakable stuff in exchange for giving them exposure at the event. 

Everyone loves to be a kid - I've done this for corporate meeting breaks very successfully and realitively inexpensively. It is also casually elegant with the touches such as old firetruck or antique cookie jars which are both fun and cool!


----------



## crazychef826 (Apr 3, 2003)

Ok heres my two cents. I like doing something sweet as an opption, but I have to say something the roast your own mashmellow, brings a thought of a flaming guest to mind.LOL. I would go with a carved item, Turkeys are good, but a steamship round rocks! You add the scent through-out the room and for some reason people feel they get more for their buck with a big roast to choose from. As far as cost goes whats left over is all reusable and easy to freeze.

Crazychef


----------

